# Does anyone recognise this ......



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone recognise this alloy wheel cleaner??

it's meant to be PH neutral and I bought some a while ago but the seller wouldn't say what it was, or brand etc but its great stuff and I diluted it 4:1 and was mega impressed.

I cant remember which forum the guy selling it was on so I can get some more but the bottle you see is how I received it..

Does anyone recognise it??

Thanks, Yodi


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

I also (cheated and) used it on my Boras engine bay as I was desperate to clean it..


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Billberry would be my best guess.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

wheel cleaner looks liek bilberry to me


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

i was going to say it looks like bilberry


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Looks like Vimto


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

definitely bilberry is that


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

Thankyou guys

Just googles it now I know the name, £23 for 5 litres.

He was charging £10.25 for 1L delivered so much cheaper

THANKS ALL


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

Whilst this post is up, is it classed as a good wheel cleaner in the detailing world as I really loved using it.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

YODI said:


> Whilst this post is up, is it classed as a good wheel cleaner in the detailing world as I really loved using it.


Yeah one of the best. Certainly very amongst the people on DW


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> Yeah one of the best. Certainly very amongst the people on DW


Excellent, see I'm a good product tester lol


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

If it ain't bilberry then it's Carwashnwax's Redberry which is very similar and similarly priced to what you quoted for 5L. Find it on www.chemicalguysuk.com under carwashnwax products. :thumb:


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

YODI said:


> Does anyone recognise this alloy wheel cleaner??
> 
> it's meant to be PH neutral and I bought some a while ago but the seller wouldn't say what it was, or brand etc


Yet you were not only willing to buy it, but more importantly spray it all over your wheels?


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

Shredder said:


> Yet you were not only willing to buy it, but more importantly spray it all over your wheels?


There were 20+ replies to the guys post with pics of before and after from people that had bought it also way before me..


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Yodi, are you the Yodi from the old RS MK2 scene ??

Mark


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

Indeed I am Mark 

Long time buddy how you been??

I had this but it got nicked from me this year


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

YODI said:


> Indeed I am Mark
> 
> Long time buddy how you been??
> 
> I had this but it got nicked from me this year


Yes I heard that got nicked, shame it looks well nice.

I am good thx, still got a MK2, currently restoring an RS2000 X-Pack ... yes still ....

See the progress here.. http://www.dorset-rsoc.co.uk/xpack/


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

I still moderate Turbosport why aren't you over there


----------



## Rilla (Apr 5, 2009)

meguairs wheel brightener is the same colour as that too lol


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

so is smart wheels iirc


----------



## Dave A (Sep 14, 2009)

YODI said:


> Whilst this post is up, is it classed as a good wheel cleaner in the detailing world as I really loved using it.


Can't believe you've bought a Bora now mate...:doublesho

Where are the good old days of Cossies, and Escort Turbo's...!?!:car:

Dave
(bought ur white RST years ago...:wave


----------



## troll (Jun 17, 2009)

YODI said:


> I still moderate Turbosport why aren't you over there


I still pop in now and again, but to be honest I am on so many bloody forums its hard to keep up with them all..

R U coming back to the RS fold anytime soon?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

I believe Bilberry is not pH neutral, it is a moderately strong alkaline. IIRC, it has a pH value of 10.
Megs Wheel Brightener is a moderately strong acid. Again, IIRC its pH value is 4.

I would imagine a wheel cleaner would be pretty ineffective if it were pH neutral.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Billbery defo:thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Ricey7 said:


> Billbery defo:thumb:


what makes you so sure?


----------



## theartfuldodger (Aug 13, 2009)

looks like bilberry, just got my first bottle today - cant wait to try it, gets a good write up on here


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

I tried it, a guy was selling one litre bottles for £10, i googled it and bought a 5 litre bottle for £25 

Great stuff, i wouldn't dilute it more than 3:1 though.

I also sprayed it all over a Boras engine bay, came up an absolute treat.


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

Dave A said:


> Can't believe you've bought a Bora now mate...:doublesho
> 
> Where are the good old days of Cossies, and Escort Turbo's...!?!:car:
> 
> ...


Holy **** Batman I remember you well  Didn't you smash it up? Bora was bought to sell, pay the bills  LOL



Phisp said:


> I believe Bilberry is not pH neutral, it is a moderately strong alkaline. IIRC, it has a pH value of 10.
> Megs Wheel Brightener is a moderately strong acid. Again, IIRC its pH value is 4.
> 
> I would imagine a wheel cleaner would be pretty ineffective if it were pH neutral.


Hi Phisp, according to Elite Bilberry is Acid free, maybe I was wrong when I said PH neutral though


----------



## g-man (Jul 11, 2009)

i think you may have bought off of a guy on passionford. i saw it on there some time ago and was going to buy some. I ended up getting some bilberry on ebay.

Graeme.


----------



## YODI (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats the oen G-man, I only bought one small bottle to try and posted here before buying the big bottle as it was obvious he was just making money.

Also, I know you dont I ? Through Si and Lex, you had an Evo ???


----------

